# Page fault



## Bunyan (Jul 10, 2009)

One buddy "successfully", as he says, installed 7.1-RELEASE. After first reboot this is what he gets

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode 
cpuid = 0; apic = 00 
fault virtual adress = 0x493f000 
fault code = supervisor write, page not present 
instruction pointer = 0x20 :0xc89d6b2b 
stack pointer = 0x28 :0xc1020cc8 
frame pointer = 0x28 :0xc1020ce8 
code segment = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b 
= DPL 0? pres 1 def32 1, gran 1 
processor eflags = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0 
current process = 0 () 
trap number = 12 
panic: page fault 
cpuid
```

What could be the cause of panic?


----------



## ale (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/advanced.html#KERNEL-PANIC-TROUBLESHOOTING
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html


----------

